# [K]IN3TX and the OTA update for Bionic



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

so if I'm running the new [K]IN3TX rom, and press "check for update", will I be notified if I have the OTA update waiting for me?

I know I wouldn't be able to install it while on a rom, but I don't wanna revert back to stock just to keep checking.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Um, I'm not 100% sure but I am sure that every rom I ever ran on the d2 did not look for, accept, notify, or even think about getting an ota. I do believe the dev removes the update checker to avoid bricking everyone who installs his or her rom.....If you get an update notification while on a custom rom, I'll post a video of myself doing the funky chicken.... EDIT: on 2nd thought i wont post a video but rest assured I will take that video and keep it in the gun safe...


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Um, I'm not 100% sure but I am sure that every rom I ever ran on the d2 did not look for, accept, notify, or even think about getting an ota. I do believe the dev removes the update checker to avoid bricking everyone who installs his or her rom.....If you get an update notification while on a custom rom, I'll post a video of myself doing the funky chicken.... EDIT: on 2nd thought i wont post a video but rest assured I will take that video and keep it in the gun safe...


Lmao come on lets see the funky chicken


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Lmao come on lets see the funky chicken


Oh it'll happen someday but it wont be complete without you next to me doing the roger rabbit.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Oh it'll happen someday but it wont be complete without you next to me doing the roger rabbit.


Haha funny stuff


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

and you will have to wipe data and install over original bionic recovery with forever root done before the process..and if forever root stick with new update.. do some research i havent done so thanks get back at me i work all the time


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

BionicPornMaker said:


> and you will have to wipe data and install over original bionic recovery with forever root done before the process..and if forever root stick with new update.. do some research i havent done so thanks get back at me i work all the time


Where's everyone getting their cool names? I wish my mom would have put porn maker in my name somewhere


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> If you accepted any of the OTAs then you won't get the official from Verizon. This is because the OTAs update your kernel which you cannot change due to the locked bootloader. The OTAs will validate your kernel version before installing the update and if it is not bone stock the update will fail. If you use forever root 2.1 method it will restore the system only back to 886. I just went and grabbed the 893 system only and installed it through cwm since I already have the updated kernel and modem. This should put me back on the upgrade path for future updates such as ICS.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep in mind 5.5.893 is the oldest of the leaks we have and that is what verizon is using...


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

So which one works the best?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

chefb said:


> So which one works the best?


Well... I think that may be a matter of opinion


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Well... I think that may be a matter of opinion


I ran 5.7 for a good while. 5.5 trumps it in my opinion. Rock solid 4g all day, plus I'm still on the upgrade path.

Win win.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

See im on 5.7.893 kernel and the 5.8.894 system with no data drops.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> See im on 5.7.893 kernel and the 5.8.894 system with no data drops.


Same here. No problems at all on data.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

After the switch to kinetx (894) I've noticed a decrease in the amount of disconnects from xbox live while tethering. Perhaps it was the 4g towers being reset during the outage, but I'm loving my bionic more than ever right now.

My experience with data issues (primarily when tethering) are :: 894 > 7.893 > 5.893 > 886 :: Data seems to get progressively more stable with each update. I disconnect far far less than day 1 on 886 using mobile hotspot that's for sure.

I like to think the new radio and the software (system) communicating with it are the largest factors for the increased stability. Isn't 5.5 still on the 15.01 radio?

Pm me if you have questions on tethering. Don't ask me why ur apple product isn't responding to your efforts though >_<


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Zog said:


> After the switch to kinetx (894) I've noticed a decrease in the amount of disconnects from xbox live while tethering. Perhaps it was the 4g towers being reset during the outage, but I'm loving my bionic more than ever right now.
> 
> My experience with data issues (primarily when tethering) are :: 894 > 7.893 > 5.893 > 886 :: Data seems to get progressively more stable with each update. I disconnect far far less than day 1 on 886 using mobile hotspot that's for sure.
> 
> ...


The radio hasnt changed since the original 5.5.893 update, just the kernels.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Good to know ty


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> The radio hasnt changed since the original 5.5.893 update, just the kernels.


Actually I think you have that backwards








5.6.893 and 5.7.893 were tweaks to the 3g and 4g radios, im about 99% sure.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

Update. Radio.
5.5.893 is 5.15.01
5.7.893 is 5.15.02
5.8.894 is 5.15.03

BBB
Everywhere I looked; I could not find myself.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

So once again what/ which is the most stable?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

chefb said:


> So once again what/ which is the most stable?


Well I think that answer will be biased. Im on 5.7.893 and I maybe lose data like once a day for like 2 seconds. Im happy


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Well I think that answer will be biased. Im on 5.7.893 and I maybe lose data like once a day for like 2 seconds. Im happy


Agree with your opinion part.

I've found 5.5 much more stable than 5.7. This is Bionic #2 for me. First one ran 5.7, this one's on 5.5.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Agree with your opinion part.
> 
> I've found 5.5 much more stable than 5.7. This is Bionic #2 for me. First one ran 5.7, this one's on 5.5.


Was wondering when someone would say that. I think 5 is also more stable than 7 as well.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Actually I think you have that backwards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your are right, it was 5.7 that updated it.... eh, it was late.


----------



## lpmboss (Nov 28, 2011)

ive run all for at least two days .. and ive noticed {and i think its based on location for how well your radio picks up} that the kinetic rom with 5.8.894 is the best .. no drops .. all day good signal .. thats 3g/4g... 
but again.. that my opinion...

R...LPM


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Bro drops are based mostly on what radio ur on, not the system version. Kinetx makes no changes to the radio. 2 days of just phone use isn't enough time either. Im tethering 12+ hours a day on 7.893 15.02 radio running kinetx. Very very few drops here.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

I've tried a few different set ups and so far the latest OTA seems the most stable.
My main problem is switching between 3 & 4G. That's where I notice the majority of my data drops.


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

lpmboss said:


> ive run all for at least two days .. and ive noticed {and i think its based on location for how well your radio picks up} that the kinetic rom with 5.8.894 is the best .. no drops .. all day good signal .. thats 3g/4g...
> but again.. that my opinion...
> 
> R...LPM


+1. Best baseband by far.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

really? 894 is the best you think? Is that build just a test or is that a potential planned OTA? I am ROCKING and ROLLING on 901 right now...I have never had severe drops once i was off 866 but this 901 holds 4G longer - my 3G and 4G are both faster as well. The stock system is def quicker and more responsive too , that I can feel for sure. I am curious to learn more about 894 , that is the only build I really haven't been on for a decent amount of time.


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

If I understand things right (big assumption) Kin3tx is built on the .894 system and will show that in System version in About Phone regardless of the kernel/radio you are on. In other words, I had the 5.7.893 leaked update for kernel, but Kin3tx still showed the .894 system. It pulls that from the build.prop file. If you install the .901 OTA and install Kin3tx over it, you will still show a .894 system even though your radios are from the .901 OTA. Someone feel free to slap me down if this is incorrect.


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

Correct. my question was geared towards the full 894 OTA outside of the system change.......I am curious about performance of the radio kernel webtop vs the other leaked builds. Thanks for the response tho!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

